# How much does a 5 LNB dish weigh?



## crankin (Mar 31, 2007)

If there are two types (slim line / regular), how much do they weigh? And is this more or less than the 3 LNB dish?


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

I just put my Slimline up last weekend. It definitely weighs more than the 3 LNB wihich is about 15 lbs. Before I mounted the new one, I found various web sites list the weight of the Slimeline ranging from 27-35 lbs. The regular 5LNB dish is even more, I believe between 40 and 50 lbs.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

sacalait said:


> I just put my Slimline up last weekend. It definitely weighs more than the 3 LNB wihich is about 15 lbs. Before I mounted the new one, I found various web sites list the weight of the Slimeline ranging from 27-35 lbs. The regular 5LNB dish is even more, I believe between 40 and 50 lbs.


Actually I believe the AT9 weighs around 30-35 pounds with the Slimline being about 2 or 3 pounds lighter than that. Surely someone else here knows the exact details, I'm just running off of my memory right now.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

weight is NOT the issue ... wind loading IS ..... a rough estimate for you is at 85 MPH wind speed you can figure at least 40 pounds of wind loading per square foot of dish surface


----------



## kirkc (Apr 27, 2003)

From the Solid Signal site ... Weight: 25 lbs (including J-mount mast, dish surface, LNBs, arm and pole attachment


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

AT-9 38 lbs for complete assembly? made by at least 3 different companies so each could be different.
AU9 Slimline 32 Lbs. again different manufacturers but they should be identical, they were designed for interchangable parts from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I remember being told by the installer that the AT9 was about 35 pounds.


----------



## M3 Pete (Jul 24, 2007)

the slimline was definitely more stout than the 3 LNB dish I replaced. Much bigger adjustment mechanism (with all kinds of fine-tuning screws), bigger mounting pole, and two stabilizer bars. It's bigger and heavier, but its in there solid with all that hardware.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

lamontcranston said:


> I remember being told by the installer that the AT9 was about 35 pounds.


Same here ... my old oval dish was maybe 10 pounds and mounted on the side of my deck. The installer had to put this one on the roof because he felt the deck would not be able to sustain that much weight.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

HouseBowlrz said:


> Same here ... my old oval dish was maybe 10 pounds and mounted on the side of my deck. The installer had to put this one on the roof because he felt the deck would not be able to sustain that much weight.


hope you dont walk on that deck


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

aim2pls said:


> hope you dont walk on that deck


How much does a pound of feathers weigh? :lol:


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

SoCool said:


> How much does a pound of feathers weigh? :lol:


more than a pound of gold


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

How much does it weight? Too much when you have to carry it to the very top of a ladder/roof.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Regardless of the weight, you'll need to install the additional braces required to support the new dish. The extra surface area will cause more problems due to wind than anything else.


----------



## jbigbryw-1 (Oct 18, 2006)

boba said:


> AT-9 38 lbs for complete assembly? made by at least 3 different companies so each could be different.
> AU9 Slimline 32 Lbs. again different manufacturers but they should be identical, they were designed for interchangable parts from manufacturer to manufacturer.


This is not completely true. I have had 2 slimline dishes that I installed myself and the lnb arm on the dishes were not interchangable. On one dish it was crimped on (which was my problem when it blew over and bent that crimp) and the other was much more securely bolted on. If I could have just put on the new lnb arm I would have instead of assembling a whole new dish. The actual reflector dishes may be interchangeable and the lnb units themselves definately are but the mount and how it attached to the lnb arm were not. (Unless there is a way to do it that I am not aware of. Possibly an installer can chime in on this.)


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

jbigbryw said:


> This is not completely true. I have had 2 slimline dishes that I installed myself and the lnb arm on the dishes were not interchangable. On one dish it was crimped on (which was my problem when it blew over and bent that crimp) and the other was much more securely bolted on. If I could have just put on the new lnb arm I would have instead of assembling a whole new dish. The actual reflector dishes may be interchangeable and the lnb units themselves definately are but the mount and how it attached to the lnb arm were not. (Unless there is a way to do it that I am not aware of. Possibly an installer can chime in on this.)


You are correct.

To break it down even further:

On the AT-9, the only part that was interchangeable was the back assembly (AZ/EL adjustment part). Everything else was proprietary to that mfg.

On the AU-9, the LNB, reflector & back assembly are interchangeable. The LNB arm and the portion it mounts to is not.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

crankin said:


> If there are two types (slim line / regular), how much do they weigh? And is this more or less than the 3 LNB dish?


Satellite dishes have always used the "Henway" measurement for weight and height. I think I read recently in one of the threads that a regular 5 LNB dish with roof mount weighs 14 henways.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Roasters or Friers?


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

RobertE said:


> How much does it weight? Too much when you have to carry it to the very top of a ladder/roof.


woosie ... its still lighter than two concrete blocks that commercial installers carry up ladders


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

aim2pls said:


> woosie ... its still lighter than two concrete blocks that commercial installers carry up ladders


4"x8"x16" solid cinder blocks are approximately 26# each.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

aim2pls said:


> woosie ... its still lighter than two concrete blocks that commercial installers carry up ladders


Had to haul 6 of them up yesterday. Fun...not.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

In D* installer camp they make them carry a bag of a dozen frozen turkeys up and down the ladder to test their agility, if that helps.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

davring said:


> Roasters or Friers?


AHH, I hoped to catch someone.


----------



## eilloc (May 17, 2007)

crankin said:


> If there are two types (slim line / regular), how much do they weigh? And is this more or less than the 3 LNB dish?


Initially I had the 3LNB dish but now have the 5LNB AT9--it is definitely larger in size than the 3LNB--probably heavier, too as they installed two additional monopole supports--helps with possible shifting from wind.

I copied this from a satellite installer info website; if AUS-9 is 32#s, then AT9 would be approx 37#s:

DIRECTV Five Satellite Ka/Ku Slim Line Dish Antenna for MPEG-4 C HD Programming (AU9-S)
[Available Spring, 2007] Aproximately same ttl sq in in dish, but 5 #s lighter than AT9 installed.

This new Slimline dish from DIRECTV is smaller, lighter and better looking. It encompasses three LNBs to recieve 101°, 110°, 119° degree satellite, plus the new Ka satellite (99°, 103°) for local HD MPEG4 programming.
• To be used for High Definition local channel programming from DIRECTV and High Definition channels offered in the High Definition Direct Tv package .

• Dish size: 22.5 in. x 32.5 in. 
• This unit DOES come with the AZ/EL Back Assembly despite what the manual says

NEW slimline design************

This new dish from DIRECTV OPERATES three LNBs to recieve 101°, 110°, 119° degree satellite, plus the new Ka satellites (99°, 103°) for local HD programming.

• For high definition local channel programming from DIRECTV 
• 4 outputs carrying satellite signal from all Five satellites
• Heavy duty j-mount with 2" outer diameter mast opening 
• can only be used with H20 Satellite receiver to watch local channel HD programming
• Capable of receiving DIRECTV satellite signals on the Ku band (101°, 110°, 119°) and Ka band (99°, 103°) 
• LNB arm with LNBS attached extends 23.5" from the dish surface area 
• Weight: 32 lbs (including J-mount mast, dish surface, LNBs, arm and pole attachment)


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Had to haul 6 of them up yesterday. Fun...not.


 at the same time ?????? damn ... I'm OLD then .. I only due two at the same time


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

aim2pls said:


> at the same time ?????? damn ... I'm OLD then .. I only due two at the same time


Oh heck no. One at a time. :grin: I just feel old. 

Was about 50 ft from the van to the building. Then to the top of the 28ft ladder, then probably about 75 feet to where the sled went. All that in 85+ heat, very high humidity & rain. Made for a very long, bad day.


----------



## tvl76 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm scheduled for D to come out and replace my 3 lnb with the new 5 lnb dish.
My 3 lnb is mounted on the side of my house, bolted into a window header.
Can the new 5 lnb be mounted in the same location with either the same mounting tube or larger diameter tube ? Will it pointed in the same direction as the 3 lnb ?
Anybody have pics of one attached to a vertical surface ?
Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tvl76 said:


> Can the new 5 lnb be mounted in the same location with either the same mounting tube or larger diameter tube ?


The dish is maybe a little less than twice the weight and the mast and foot are quite a bit bigger.


> Will it pointed in the same direction as the 3 lnb ?


No. it will be pointed approximately 9 degrees more Easterly. The added width or height could be problematic.

Fortunately for you, it isn't your problem. That's why they do the professional installation.


----------



## aim2pls (Jun 18, 2007)

harsh said:


> The dish is maybe a little less than twice the weight and the mast and foot are quite a bit bigger.No. it will be pointed approximately 9 degrees more Easterly. The added width or height could be problematic.
> 
> Fortunately for you, it isn't your problem. That's why they do the professional installation.


a window header by itself would not be strong enough to hold a 5 lnb dish ... weight is not the issue .. wind loading is

dish "sees" actually 2 degrees more easterly <99 vs 101>


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 19, 2006)

Anyone swap out a Gain Master dish for an AT-9 or Slimline dish? I'm wondering if the the J mount is campatible between them all. I have a Gain Master now and D* is coming out next week to do an HR10 swap out with an HR20 and new dish.


----------

